# Cancun last week



## downtime8763 (Jun 22, 2008)

Temp was mid 80's water worm sum hot ,beer cold life is good!!!!


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

Excellent pictures... Thanks for sharing ! ! !


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice. How was the fishing? Is that a barracuda?

My mom and three of her sisters went there a few years ago. One day after they arrived Hurricane Wilma hit and sat there for five days.


----------



## Loomis (May 20, 2006)

Why keep the Cuda? They are borderline toxic down there... I am guessing you had it mounted?

Great fish though!


----------



## downtime8763 (Jun 22, 2008)

Yep it's a Barracuda, fishing was ok the weather was great,as compared to the weather they had here as my son told us we had over 11 inches if snow when we talked to him.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

I learned 45 years ago in kindergarden that if your not willing to share than don't pull out what you have and flaunt it. If your not going to take us all to Cancun than quit showing us pictures of you there in February. 
Nice pics, glad someone is able to get away and enjoy fish that don't have to be drug a hole in the ice.


----------

